# Changing Spark Plugs



## JAYMEN (Feb 9, 2005)

Seems easy but wanted to make sure, did a search and nothing came up.
This will be the first spark plug change I do on the Rabbit tomorrow, any tricks I should know before I do this?


----------



## vw93to85 (May 10, 2007)

*Re: Changing Spark Plugs (JAYMEN)*

Use VW plugs and put a dot of antiseize on the threads of the new plugs. It'll make life easier next time you do the plugs.


----------



## elf911 (Jul 27, 2007)

Make sure they are tightened and torqued properly. If you strip them into an aluminum head there will be major issues. Besides that like vw93 said use the stock vw plugs and try not busting your fingers pulling the coils.


----------



## Unilateral Phase Detractor (Aug 23, 2005)

*Re: (elf911)*


_Quote, originally posted by *elf911* »_Make sure they are tightened and torqued properly. If you strip them into an aluminum head there will be major issues. Besides that like vw93 said use the stock vw plugs and try not busting your fingers pulling the coils.

Isn't there a special coil pack puller tool?


----------



## elf911 (Jul 27, 2007)

Yeah but I'm poor and have strong fingers, plus I had a bad plug and needed to change asap


----------



## JAYMEN (Feb 9, 2005)

*Re: (elf911)*

Well I have too much money and weak fingers (jk)
Where can I find this coil pack tool?


----------



## willisj318 (Sep 3, 2009)

Is it ok to replace the plugs while the car is warm? Should I let it sit for some time first?


----------



## spitpilot (Feb 14, 2000)

*Re: (JAYMEN)*

Google VW tools...there's a tool website that sells Audi/VW specific tools! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vw93to85 (May 10, 2007)

*Re: (willisj318)*


_Quote, originally posted by *willisj318* »_Is it ok to replace the plugs while the car is warm? Should I let it sit for some time first?


As far as the car is concerned it doesn't matter. If you enjoy the use of your fingers you may wanna let it cool down.


----------



## JAYMEN (Feb 9, 2005)

*Re: (vw93to85)*

If I just pull straight up on the coils (with a lot of force) will they just pop out?


----------



## HIBB 304 (Nov 8, 2008)

*Re: (JAYMEN)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JAYMEN* »_If I just pull straight up on the coils (with a lot of force) will they just pop out?

I just used a flat head to carefully pry up and out. I think unpluging the coils are harder to do.


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

cover the coil with a rag, grab it with a pair of small pliers on the sides and pull straight up. 
Easiest way IMO.


----------



## vw93to85 (May 10, 2007)

*Re: (Audi4u)*

I used a plastic door panel tool. Popped it right up.


----------



## kungfoojesus (Jan 10, 2005)

let it sit/cool for several hours before you change the plugs. this is the "best" practice. most likely the torque specs given for plugs by VW aren't going to strip the threads though, even above peak operating temperatures.


----------



## Outie5000 (Aug 8, 2007)

Keep in mind when the head is warm the metal is expanded. So a cool engine will make replacing the plugs easier. 
Just make sure you start them by hand so you don't crossthread them and ruin your life.


----------



## willisj318 (Sep 3, 2009)

*Re: (Outie5000)*


_Quote »_Just make sure you start them by hand so you don't crossthread them and ruin your life.

How is this even possible? The plugs are like 5" down and impossible to reach with your fingers. At least mine. Hopefully i'm in the right forum. 07 jetta 2.5. If you mean by just going slow with your hand on the socket and not going full force, ya thats what I personally did.
I did mine last night. Hardest part for me was getting the wires off of the coils. Maybe there is some trick I need to know? I used a small set of pliers and the coils came out super easy.


_Modified by willisj318 at 5:50 AM 9-10-2009_


----------



## vw93to85 (May 10, 2007)

*Re: (willisj318)*

Good to hear. It really is simple. It's a very easy engine to work on for the most part


----------



## RINGSROC (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: (vw93to85)*

I have seen many use a shoe lace or other string to remove the coils. Loop the string under coil, and pull straight up http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif No need to spend money on that tool.








But here is the schwabin tool.


----------

